# Moss Hutchinson Line



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Moss Hutchison Line*

I will be most grateful if our learned members can supply any historical information about Moss Hutchison Line. I am especially interested in the date that the company was taken over by Royal Mail S P Co.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Hello Fred
Moss Hutchison Line Ltd [nb. Hutchison] was not part of the Royal Mail Steam Packet Co group, but for several years one of its predecessors was.
James Moss & Co Ltd was taken over by Royal Mail in 1916, and following the collapse of the Royal Mail group in the earlier 1930s, it was wound up and re-registered under the new title of James Moss & Co (Moss Line) Ltd. In 1934, it amalgamated with another Liverpool shiopowner, J & P Hutchison Ltd, to form Moss Hutchison Line Ltd, and in the following year it was taken over by General Steam Navigation Co Ltd.
What other information are you seeking about the company?
Regards
Roger


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Many thanks for pointing out that I had misspelt Hutchison. I have corrected the thread.

I have discovered a listing of the structure of the Royal Mail Group and its principal wholly owned subsidiaries in 1929-30. It shows under Moss group: -

J & P Hutchison Ltd
James Moss & Co Ltd
Moss Steamship Co Ltd

You are quite correct Moss Hutchison did not exist at that time, but it seems that Hutchison was a separate company within the Royal Mail Group. Do you know when Hutchison was acquired?

Best regards

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Fred, 
I have just posted a copy of a press release issued by James Moss and Co. (Moss Line) Ltd. / J. and P. Hutchison Ltd., in the Cargo Vessels section.
I have yet to master posting to this section of SN.
Regards, Alan.


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Hello Fred
That's an interesting point. I have looked back in, for example, Directory of Shiopowners, Shipbuilders and Marine Engineers (the Blue Book), and some other publications, and there is no mention that Hutchison, corporately, was a member of the Royal Mail group. However, Lord Kylsant and Mr Harding, both RM notables, were also directors of Hutchison in 1929 and 1931. Kylsant was the chairman of Hutchison for some time during 1928-31. But looking back to 1919-23, TH Hutchison is described as "sole partner" in the company in various sources. You could well be right in suggesting that Hutchison was connected with the Royal Mail group, but it would appear that the Hutchison family were certainly involved up to the time of the GSN takeover. 
Regards
Roger


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Roger and Alan

The list of Royal Mail companies I refer to is contained in the Moss & Hume official history of Harland & Wolff, “Shipbuilders to the World” so I would think that it is accurate. I would also suspect that if Kylsant became chairman of J & P Hutchison in 1928, then the company probably came under his control in that year. He was not one to dilly-dally in such matters. In 1931 of course his entire house of cards empire collapsed and he ended up in prison. A committee of eminent London accountants and lawyers had the task of sorting out the mess and rescuing as many companies as possible. The creation of the merged Moss Hutchison Line looks like their work.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## sailingday (Jun 6, 2007)

sailed on the Kantara 1955, nice run around the eastern Mediterrean,into the Black sea to Zonguldak


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Ships in Focus Record 39 issued in March 2008 has a history of the Moss and Hutchison companies by Fenton & Cook, from which the following is derived. Moss became a Royal Mail subsidiary in November 1916. Hutchison also became a subsidiary; it is unclear from the article when, but looks like around 1918. Apparently the shares in Hutchison were then transferred to Moss although they continued to operate independently (I think that means that Royal Mail ownerd Moss who then in turn owned Hutchison). With the Royal Mail collapse the two companies were placed in voluntary liquidation in May 1934 and in June were combined by the liquidator to form Moss-Hutchison Line and placed on the market. General SN purchased the company from the liquidator in October 1935. It's all a bit convoluted, but then it wouldn't be the Royal Mail group if it wasn't!!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Fred I think they joined forces sometime in 1934


----------



## miniminer (Nov 21, 2009)

*bill*

i sailed with moss hutchinson on the philomel in 1957 it had to be fumigated for rats before we left liverpool. i think it was its final voyage. i can't find any info about this ship. i enjoyed my time on her.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Miniminer and welcome to SN.

SS Philomel, 2157 tons. Built 1936. 302.2 x 45.3 x 16.9.
3 cylinder engine built by J G Kincaid Greenock. Ship built by Caledon Ship building Co;Dundee. She had DF& radar. 1 deck and a shelter deck. 3rd deck in Number 2 &3 hold. Cruiser stern.
code flags GYPV. Registered London. Owned by General Steam Nav; Co;
Official Number 164575.


----------



## david mcfarlane (Feb 19, 2014)

I sailed on the MV Assiout in sep.1960-1961.(2 trips) our Bosun took I'll at the start of our 2 trip & I was made up to Bosun.we done 6 week trips covering 13ports in the Med.then back to Belfast GlasgoLiverpool.Great company & great ship'


----------

